# Getting an option 40 contract after leaving the DEP



## Tylerreis19 (Apr 6, 2018)

I will start off by saying I know that what I am considering is a SHITTY thing to do and many will see me as a quitter, but allow me to explain.
First of all, I am 100% qualified for Airborne and an Option 40 contract, I scored a 99 on the ASVAB with a GT score of 135.
I went to MEPS two days ago with intention of getting an 11x Option 40 contract. I had explained to my recruiter that this is what I wanted and he told me he would call his 1SG and that he'd "pull strings" to get me it. Long story short, in my excitement and eagerness to enlist I signed just an 11x contract, no option 4 or option 40. I initially said no and was ready to leave, but my recruiter talked me into it and said he could get the option 40 added later. I ship in five weeks and it's very unlikely that will actually happen. I made an emotional decision and made a mistake, I know my chances of ever getting a shot at making it to Battalion are slim to none with my current contract. If I were to drop out of the DEP, with an Entry Level Separation ASAP, will I have a Reenlistment code that prevents me from getting an Option 40 contract in the future? I am willing to wait as long as it takes to get one. 
I appreciate any advice anyone can give me, thanks!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 6, 2018)

You blinked.  Doom on you.  

Recruiters are full of shit. Double doom on you.  

Read this recent thread for some insight.  Recently enlisted - some concerns


----------



## DC (Apr 6, 2018)

Recruiters are used car salesman. “ Hey sign here and AFTER we will get you a sweet deal”
Sadly now your fucked as posted above. Now if there was a verbal promise made and you can prove it then run it up the recruiter chain of command. They will probably laugh but showing your salt might get a sympathetic ear. If not do everything they throw as at 100% and ask for more. You never know. Be careful what you wish for...you might get it.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 6, 2018)

If you drop out....well, that's just bad.  Be a bigger man.  Doing anything worthwhile in the military takes courage of convictions and discipline.  Show it now.  Go in, do what you need to do, find another route to your goal.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 6, 2018)

Why do you think you can’t get into RASP as an Infantryman?


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't know if you can break your contract, but assume the worst and your only chance is to pick up a shot at RASP while in OSUT.
- Be a stud. Be a rock star, especially in PT.
- Volunteer for Airborne if it comes up.
- Volunteer for RASP if it comes up. IN both cases, if the opportunity presents, go for it.
- Did I mention, be a stud, especially in PT?

Like I posted elsewhere: if you want to be x, sign for x. If you want to be x and sign for y... Good luck.

Also, learn to rein in your emotional decision making. That's a flaw which serves no purpose as an adult.


----------



## 256 (Apr 6, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Why do you think you can’t get into RASP as an Infantryman?





AWP said:


> I don't know if you can break your contract, but assume the worst and your only chance is to pick up a shot at RASP while in OSUT.
> - Be a stud. Be a rock star, especially in PT.
> - Volunteer for Airborne if it comes up.
> - Volunteer for RASP if it comes up. IN both cases, if the opportunity presents, go for it.
> ...




All of the above. If being in Battalion is something you really want to do then go do it. Has anyone said to be a PT stud in basic yet? Hammering that point*


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Apr 7, 2018)

Stop signing for x and wanting y and then saying you got talked into it STICK TO WHAT YOU WANT recruiters are just people it’s YOUR future.


----------



## Border (Apr 9, 2018)

Hey man, I just encountered a very very similar situation to yours. I will link my thread post so i dont hit you with a wall of text and hijack this post. 
Recently enlisted - some concerns

Long story short: I got screwed and pressured out of what i wanted, was in DEP just like you. I was suppose to ship out April 3rd. Went to MEPS and told them i am not shipping(recruiters also submitted reno paperwork) Job i actually wanted by chance was not available got 68W Opt 4. My goal was to go to SFAS but now with my current MOS and pipeline i am pursuing a RASP slot. 

I will PM you if you wanna discuss the process, maybe i can help.. i spent my past 2 weeks in your exact shoes. 

Stand for what you want, this is voluntary after all. Good luck man! Happy to help with what i can if need be.


----------

